

Mobile app startups are failing like it’s 1999 - danielpal
http://andrewchen.co/2012/08/15/mobile-app-startups-are-failing-like-its-1999/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AndrewChensBlog+%28Andrew+Chen+%28%40andrewchen%29%29

======
polshaw
Don't think we need this submission twice on the front page.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4389061>

